# has anyone



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

snorkled a 660 rhino.. just wondering about to help a friend snork his next week.. and if not guess i'll take some pics and do a right up best i can.. i'm goin to go shopping with him and goin to get a random angles.. and what jets yall think we should put in it any help would be appreciated.....


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

2inch flex hose works great


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i havent bro but a write up on that would sure be great!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'll see what i can come up with.. i'm thikin if i get off work in time tomorrow we goin to tear into it and see what we need .. but probably will be monday...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep the random picking of pipe works for me well. Just remember to get 3X the bends you think you need and don't forget the street elbows too!!!!!! If you do it in large enough pipe you may not need to re-jet.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

was goin to try to do the air box snork with that 3x2 rubber cuppler and was goin to go all 2 if possible but if i go 1 1/2 may try to do dual air box snorks.. yea if we buy to much may have a teryx to snorkle also...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I just go in and grab a 5gal pal and fill it. You always can return it if you don't use it. but god forbid having to put the beer down and run back for 1-45* bend at 8:40 and thay close at 9:00! I just did my wife and kids.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Teryx snorkel in my future. I checked a couple dozen links and this was the best one I could find. Maybe it'll help you too. 

http://www.teryxforums.net/general-teryx-discussion/834-teryx-snorkels-pics-parts-list.html


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he snorking a rhino


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A couple of posts down he said he may be snorking a Teryx also so I thought that link may come in handy one day.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh. my stepdad gonna be doing his soon and i looked at that one but i think he didnt do the airbox?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's been a while since I looked at all the pics but if I remember right, he fabbed some type of top plate attachment so he could hook up to intake snorks but after trying it, it was getting to much air so he shut one of them off.


----------

